# Bayou Marcus Creek



## Bassfisher17 (Aug 9, 2010)

Gonna fish Bayou Marcus Creek next Saturday. Anybody have any reports on how the bass fishing is, and what baits have been working? Appreciate any insight.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

I fished it in the 60's , stayed up stream from the sewage plant even then.

also Snagged Mullet in there because I could see the sandy bottom and watch for the schools to come through.

caught mostly Bream , but that is what I was after.

Good Luck


----------

